# Laura



## denglermanor (Dec 28, 2021)

I am a 100% disabled veteran, I'm make more than my husband, so I pay mostly Everything. he likes to buy lottery tickets as a ritual. Spends lots of money and scratch offs. I try to get at least the utilities from him, but I still do not get enough to cover the costs. So, I have to. he gets angry at me when I mention his gambling. What can I do??


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Tell him to shape up or ship out.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

So honestly, say he hits it big this week.......do you think he'd stick around? Not a very comfortable question, but one worth asking yourself


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

denglermanor said:


> he gets angry at me when I mention his gambling. What can I do??


Stop mentioning his gambling. Any discussion about it goes nowhere other than him getting angry and, I imagine, you growing more frustrated.

Perhaps now is the time to ask yourself if you would be better off without him.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

If he is pulling money from your joint accounts for the lotto, then just tell him there is a set $$ amount that he can use for that PERIOD. If he continues, revoke his access to the account. Tell him that all that stuff comes AFTER you have paid off all the monthly bills so that you don't come up short.
Figure out what he needs to put into the joint account each month to make sure your bills are taken care of and make SURE that is put in. If not, take him off of everything and you need to seriously think about his lack of responsibility and frankly his lack of knowing how to be and adult man.

BTW, TY for your service.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Get some of those fake scratch off tickets from eBay, sell them to that degenerate loser husband of yours and use the money to pay your utility bills. Everyone wins.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

most lottery agencies have gambling addiction hotlines. call yours, and ask for advice


----------

